# BRUSH DUPE: Upcoming MAC 226



## GirlyDork (Dec 17, 2008)

I heard that with the release of the Blonde Brunette Redhead collection (Did I get the order right?), there will be three new limited edition brushes. One of those brushes is the following amazing-looking brush that I am really looking forward to: the MAC 226, a small tapered blending/crease brush:







Can anyone find a permanent dupe in the meantime from MAC or a different company? I prefer something rather high-quality.

Thanks!

XOXO Peace & Love,

Sarah

P.S. Do you think the pointed tip of the brush would poke or scratch my eyelid? If so, I don't want the brush anymore...haha...


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 17, 2008)

Isnt that collection coming out in 3 weeks or so [Janurary 8]? I think you can hold off until then!!

p.s. i doubt it will poke your eyelid >.< it looks soft and tapered


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 17, 2008)

i want this brush so bad!! i cant wait for it... hehee i dont thiink it will scratch your eyes with it.... its probably a dream like the 224! i didnt know it was 3 brushes i thought it was just this one... im so excitedd


----------



## GirlyDork (Dec 17, 2008)

Haha, I guess so. But I don't know if you knew, but I am a teenage girl and I'm not old enough to have a job and earn money for makeup brushes right away. But I see what you're saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I'm sooo excited too!!! SQUEE!!! lol.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 17, 2008)

Try these brushes from costal scents, it isnt as tapered as the 226 but its only $2.50!  I bought a few brushes from costal scents and they work beautifully, im not sure how long they will last though :\.  The good thing about mac brushes is that they can last for over a decade if you take care of them well!  Also if your really interested in the 226 save up some christmas money its $24.50 the brush is limited edition, so you cant wait too long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coastal Scents: Italian Badger Blender
Coastal Scents: Tapered Crease Eye Brush


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's the one I recommend and have from Coastal Scents Coastal Scents: Pink Round Crease Eye Brush


----------



## user79 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have heard that Japonesque makes a brush exactly like the LE 226 - probably where MAC got the idea from.


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

I beleive tiffany spoke about a dupe in this video

YouTube - All about EYE BRUSHES (MAC)


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 17, 2008)

I really like the idea of the brush, because that fine point can work color into the crease accurately and with detail, so the powder is not flying all over the place. Right now, I use Chanel's #12; the hairs are longer, but the point is nice and fine. 

Nordstrom

It is $28, so not much more than this brush, but honestly, I agree with what the others were saying, you might find it in your best interest to hold off for a couple weeks until this one comes out.


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone know what the other brushes will look like?


----------



## GirlyDork (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'll check out the dupes! And nursee81, I Googled something along the lines of MAC Blonde Brunette Redhead brushes and came up with results. I hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## themoodfits (Dec 18, 2008)

i have seen the 3 brushes that are coming on January 8th. i used to work for M.A.C. and several good friends still work for them and are managers and have shown me the 3 brushes. one is a smaller and slightly more pointed crease brush. the 226 one that everyone has been talking about here. it's a great brush and i plan on buying a few, since they are limited edition. the second one, i'm not sure of the number, is a flat smudger brush VERY similar to the NARS Smudge Brush #15. the shape of the bristles is almost exactly the same. mind you, i think the M.A.C. one might be a bit more supple and soft. the third brush is like a large version of the 224 brush. it's halfway between a powder/blush brush and a tapered blending crease brush. it's EXTREMELY soft and i plan on buying several of these, as well. i can see using it for contouring the eye, blending eyeshadow gradations, and for contouring and hightlighting the face. an extremely versatile brush and like i said, EXTREMELY soft and luxurious. i can't remember the number to this brush, but with january 8th right around the corner, we'll all know soon enough. i could always call my friend petra who works for M.A.C. and get the numbers. i'll work on that tomorrow and post the brush numbers as soon as i can. as for the number 224 brush.....it's a slightly larger version of the NARS Small Dome Brush #12. anyway, i hope i was of some help...


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 18, 2008)

i guess i willbe buying back ups too.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ me too


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 18, 2008)

Deffo look at Bobbi Brown's Eye Smudge brush! It has been on my wish list fo eva!!! Smashbox also has a one, I think #15?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 18, 2008)

I think the original poster girly dork is on a budget [shes 14? freshman in highschool] so cheap alternatives are helpful!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 18, 2008)

I've never ordered from here but this brush looks like it may be a good dupe for someone on a budget!
Essential Beauty Supplies - Makeup Brushes: Squirrel Crease - Small


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I've never ordered from here but this brush looks like it may be a good dupe for someone on a budget!
Essential Beauty Supplies - Makeup Brushes: Squirrel Crease - Small



_

 
That looks like a cool brush; I'm intrigued...


----------



## caramel_geek (Dec 19, 2008)

I can't wait for the #226 as well!!!


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 19, 2008)

I can't wait to get that brush it's perfect

I believe Enkore does a tut on dupe brushes


----------



## GirlyDork (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks guys! Sorry I haven't posted for a little bit, I accidentally deleted this from my subscriptions and forgot to find it again until now!


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Dec 24, 2008)

When I first saw this brush was coming out, I immediately thought of my NYX brush that I bought at some accessory store.  On the NYX website they call it the "MB14 : Contour Dome Brush Price: $6.00".  It has a slightly shorty handle but it's a perfect dupe for the 226, from what I can see. Check it out.


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 9, 2009)

I go to A C MOORE OR Michael's Crafts Stores to buy dupes...I have to have my brushes right there and now...lol....I know Enkore recommended some great dupes at these craft stores...


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 11, 2009)

I'VE FOUND THE 226 BRUSH...IT'S ON MACYS.COM WEBSITE...Nordstrom don't even have this brush..but I was just at Macy's website on the MAC site and it's there...so good luck..


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caramel_geek* 

 
_I can't wait for the #226 as well!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
it's on the Macy's website...the 226 brush..good luck


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jun 11, 2009)

chanel has a brush very similar to 226, but it's a tad more expensive

LE PINCEAU OMBRE CONTOUR #12 CONTOUR SHADOW BRUSH - CHANEL - Bloomingdales.com


----------



## prettytrini1913 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_it's on the Macy's website...the 226 brush..good luck_

 

I looked and its no longer there....


----------



## Little Addict (Jul 1, 2009)

there's also a nars brush that is very similar to the 226 ... it's called the large domed eye on the website


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Jul 1, 2009)

Sonia Kashuk's Large Crease Brush might be a dupe (and I think it's only 5.99 or so.)

The Shades of U has a review.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3168/...bcbeeb.jpg?v=0


----------

